# [SOLVED] mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

Hey all,

I have been managing several domains for the past few years, but they have all been hosted elswhere, and I would update conent as well as users and databases.

I decided to try the whole ball of wax, including the hosting.

I have the server up and running, but cannot get the mailserver figured. It cannot send. 

I have Ubuntu 9.10
apache2
postfix
started with courier IMAP but also have dovecot
ISP comcast ( i do have a static IP)


Let me know what other information you need, I am new to the linux world, so please bear with me. Thanks

--S


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

Welcome to the world of linux and the server world. Let me say this, there isn't a lot of difference between the linux world and the windows world as far as servers is concerned. The main difference as I am sure that you are seeing is finding things, and also what commands to type. 

I will try and find some information for setting up your mail server. I can see that you are using postfix. It might take me a day or so to find something that is suitable. If you could give me some information as to the number of users that you are going to need and what your time frame is that would be a great help.

Cheers!


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

time frame, not a huge deal, the sites I will be hosting are currently running on another linux box now, and are online as we speak. With that said, my host with these is charging me more and more a month to host them, so sooner the better. starting out there will be 3 virtual servers running, and maybe 20 mail users. to let you know where I am at I was following this guide in setting it up.http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/. I am actually to the first test stage, but courier IMAP is not functioning properly, and Dovecot came already installed.
I am a little more familiar with dovecot as well, that is what I have been using on my hosts server.

I wonder if I should start over and install ubuntu 8.04 instead.

I definetly like linux over windows, it is amazing to be able to stop/start/install pakages with out a reboot.
obviously I would rather fix what i have.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

What is your host using for a linux setup? You might want to go with a setup that you know aswell. If your host is using 8.04 then you can use it, though you might want to have a look at 9.04, there will be a lot of updates but it isn't on the edge anymore.

Cheers!


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

My host now is using a 8.xx ubuntu. I donot know the exact release.

However I never have done setup on it, I only do maintenance. and database maintenance.

So, are you recommending that I should scrap what I got and start over to an earlier version?

--S


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

No I am not saying that you should scrap it for a different version of Ubuntu. If stuff is working fine and you like 9.10 then by all means stick with it. I was just curious as to what your host uses, because if it is working for them and you like it then maybe you should try switching out different products. Such as you said that you were more familair with a different mail program. You could try switching to that program and seeing if it worked better for you, that was all.


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

ok, let me give an update. 

I have Ubuntu 9.10
apache2
postfix
dovecot imap/pop3 (will deal with this at a later time, first things first.)
ISP comcast ( i do have a static IP)


I had the webserver up and running and running well. Then I decided I needed to enable mod_rewrite. Did so using thishttp://www.mysql-apache-php.com/it seems to be a very comprehensive guide. I have done everything for the rewrite module, except the .htaccess file. Am I suppose to create one, or is there one I am suppose to modify? If I am to create or modify, what do I put in this file? Or is this guy full of poop?

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

Right now, I wouldn't worry to much about he .htaccess file. I don't use one on my webservers that I setup but that doesn't mean that you shouldn't. We can jump through that hurdle after you are sure that your server is running the way you want.

Cheers!


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

After I enabled the Module Rewrite, I get the 404 not found when i browse to it. It says below it "Apache Server at 173.15.XX.XXX Port 80", so I know Apache is running correctly. I double and triple checked my document folders for the virtual servers, but nadda. what in the world did I do wrong?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

The author of the site you are learning from has a step for that in the tutorial. Have a look at it and try what he recommends then we can go from there.

Cheers!


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

I have done what is instructed in the site directly under the mod rewrite instructions, but I have not uploaded any .htaccess files. Which brings me to my last question, is that why it isn't working for me? I am boggled.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

It does seem that you need to set up a .htaccess file. I don't know if you have ever set one up before. If not just do a google search for .htaccess and you should find what you need there.

Cheers!


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

okie dokie, 

I decided to start over, I now have the ubuntu 8.04 lts up and running, mail server and all.

but,(and I think I need to address this in another board) but I need to figure out the firewall in my mikrotik router. I need to open up the firewall for the smtp and pop3 as well as ftp.

BTW thank you for everything, I am not going to close this yet, because I am not fully up yet.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

So you need to open some ports, can you tell me the make and model of your router. It might say that I am a linux guy but I am a geek at heart, so I could probably help you with you router problem too.

Cheers!


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

great, I have MikroTik Router OS installed on an old dell optiplex.

I have ssh and Winbox, so either method is a can do.

Thank you
--S


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

I might have a look at the Refernce Manual for v2.9.

Cheers!


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

I believe I am getting this thing to fianally come together.

except(you knew it was coming, right)
I cannot recieve email to my mail server. It can send it, but not recieve. I have the DNS servers set up correctly in godaddy total DNS control. at least I think so.

Port 25 for both in and out, right?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

Almost, pop3 is port: 110. SMTP is port 25. That should fix your problem.

Cheers!


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

ok, I have it all going, and in production.

One question though, 
when editing and updating the files via FTP, the permissions are automattically set for user permissions only, so I have chmod to 755 each time.and each file.

Is there a way that the permissions are already set for certain folders, and any file uploaded to that folder takes on the folders permissions?

I use VSFTPD
thanks
--s


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Hi,

Let me do a little searching for this, and get back to you about this. I am not sure about this one. Glad to hear that you figured out your server out!

Cheers!


----------



## Stingray1969vet (May 21, 2005)

*Re: mail mail everywhere, and not a single sent*

Have a new problem.

I use postfix/dovecot/squirrel mail

Some of my users when they login via squirrel mail are directed to the options page, instead of the inbox. This itself is not the problem, but that on the options page the user cannot enter the personal information or the display preferences, and a few other plugins. other users on the same sever have no issues at all.

Any thoughts?


----------

